# [ODMP] Trinity County Sheriff's Department, Texas ~ December 28, 2005



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Trinity County Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on December 28, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18104*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Deputy Sheriff Lester Dewayne Tatum 
*Trinity County Sheriff's Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Wednesday, December 28, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 42
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, December 28, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Deputy Tatum was killed in a vehicle crash while responding to a burglary in progress call.

Deputy Tatum was responding to the burglary in progress call where the caller stated weapons were involved and a woman was alone with two young children. He left Groveton for Carlisle with his lights and his siren activated, heading south on FM 355. As he entered a right-hand curve near Old Onalaska Road, his squad car left the road on the left-hand side. The car struck several pine trees and the engine compartment caught fire. The fire was put out by members of the Groveton Volunteer Fire Department. Deputy Tatum died at the scene.

Deputy Tatum was the K-9 deputy for Trinity County.

Deputy Tatum is survived by his wife, two daughters, parents, and two grandchildren.

Agency Contact Information
Trinity County Sheriff's Department
P. O. Box 95
Groveton, TX 75845

Phone: (936) 642-1424

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

